# 100 lumen Surefire Executive Series



## a99raptors (May 7, 2006)

Has anyone tried to modify a G90 or P90 to be put in a Surefire Executive Series bezel? Would be cool to run it with two R123s!:rock:


----------



## roguesw (May 7, 2006)

if i recall correctly, about 2 years ago, this_is_nascar modded the p60 lamp to work in the e series, what he did was remove the stock reflector from the p60 lamp and then did something to the springs so that it would fit inside the head of the e-series. i cant remember much as it was 2 years ago but you have to bear in mind that the e series reflector is smaller than the p series and therefore the beam will not be as good as the stock p60 reflector.
that being said, the alternative would be to use a e2c adaptor that allows you to use a p series lamp and head with the e series body. that way you retain the original reflector , no need to mod anything.
also i believe the g90 lamp assembly can also be used rather than the p90 from surefire to allow you to run it off 2xrcr123s
the e series seems to be the body most mods are done on, e.g mclux heads, aleph heads, vital gear heads, 
is small body seems to be one of the more popular platforms for mods
i know as i have all my mods done solely on the e series body
cheers


----------



## Woods (May 7, 2006)

The HP G90 on unprotected R123's is probably my favorite hotwire setup. Either in a VG F2, VG head on E2E or in a C2. It throws damn near as well as my TL3 on 17500s......try it, you'll like it!

:naughty:


----------



## dano (May 7, 2006)

T.I.N actually devised a way to put a P61 in an E series light, and it worked well.

There's no reason to put a P60 in an E-series as the output difference wouldn't be worth the effort.

--dan


----------



## larryk (May 7, 2006)

Or you can take it to the next level.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78980


----------



## McGizmo (May 7, 2006)

I put some notes together on the mod, HERE. The ultimate E series incan though, IMHO, would be the E3e with M3 reflector head, both were prototyped but never produced by SF. I am fortunate to have one of each and I modded a P91 to finish off the package.







You can also take an Aleph 1 head and load a P61 or P91 LA through the front end with some modification to the outer LA spring and then host it on the appropriate 2x123 or 3x123 E series power pack.






This is certainly not a friendly package for LA replacement and exchange but it does cut down on the size of the host.


----------



## rikvee (May 7, 2006)

Just guessing, but the E2e may be made rechargeable with two R123's, 
a TL-3 bulb and Fivemega's modified Strion socket


----------



## Raoul_Duke (May 7, 2006)

The E2d with the domed lense is a little larger inside, as the lense is curved internally and externally, and will fit the P60 P61 P90 & P91 with the reflector removed and the base modified to fit in the head, although some LA's nipples are longer than others, without the need to unscrew the end of the bezzle and replace the lense and add an o-ring spacer etc.

But Its not worth it in my opinion. Running the P90 or P61, is an option but the P91 draws to much on the already dodgy two unprotected RCR123's

The Mods were sometimes called E2+ so try searching for that. I looked into it a while back and the heat issues combined with no being able to get Jsburleys Protected cells anymore ( that could run a P90 without double tapping) and having to modd each lamp just didn't seem worth it.

I wish He would make some more of those cells. 

It is probably better to get the E to C addapter and a c series bezle, the throw If further, and it copes with the heat. I dont think the E2e's fixed reflector can take multiple overated lamps without blackening/ tarnishing, whereas each replacement lamp you buy for the C- P series had a new reflector.

I now use the Vital Fb2 also with Digilite DRBHP 175 lumen, Or G&P G90 HP 175 lumen lamps with protected or unprotected cells. ( I sure hope that they do actually make a 0.8 Version of the lamp, and its not just a fluke) so I can get away from double clicking with the protected cells, and using unprotected cells in series.

The Vital gear F2 the same length as the E2D and slimmer, apart from the bezzle, that accepts thec & P size surefire lamps, this greatly improves throw. Or If your prepared to go a little longer use 17500 protected cells for trouble free, no double click, and longer runtime, in a Fb3 body or similar. Even on the P91.

The Digilite DRBHP 175 lumen, Or G&P G90 HP 175 lumen lamps are better than the the P91 IMHO anyway, about twice as efficient, over double the runtime, Much Whiter, and Just as bright to my, and my friends eyes. Just be sure you get a HP version and not the 105 lumen one. ( The labeling issues on these lamps has seen alot of debate on here.

Although I am looking forward to my new Fivemega stiron base, but I remember issues posted buy some that it got to hot and tarnished the reflector. I will find out soon enough


----------



## InfidelCastro (May 8, 2006)

I was just thinking the other day how I wished Surefire made a 3 cell Executive style flashlight.


----------



## Mags (May 8, 2006)

Don any reason on why SF decided not to produce these 3 cell E series lights?


----------



## a99raptors (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I was just wondering if someone tried to pluck the lamp and not the whole assembly of the P90/G90 and stuff it in the bezel of the E2e...


----------



## CLHC (May 8, 2006)

If I remember correctly, I thought I saw one of *juanccho*'s SureFire Executive series being outfitted with the SF.P6x LA sometime ago. :thinking:


----------



## Raoul_Duke (May 8, 2006)

Yep, Well, the P61 but Is was said not to be worth it.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/102435

Pics of a P61 cut down to fit. BTW juanccho put the lamp in to his E2D domed lense bezel to check for me and said it fitted without the need to put a thinner lense and unscrew the bezzle, but warned that it would toast the reflector.

I've also seen P91 in an e series bezel also, but no pics.

I think that the G90 may be harder to mod, even though you can unscrew the reflector, because the bulb is quite short, and i doubt it would enter the reflector without seriously modding the base.

Use a Vital gear head, or E to C addapter and C/P series bezel for much increased throw, and ease.....In fact I've got a spare Black Vital gear head that Is surplus to my needs if anybody wants to PM me about it for a trade or sale, Or get one from Lighthound.

I prefer the VG bezels as they fit on to the E series without an adapter, and they have no anti roll bezel, so they are very thin and streamlined, realy not that much larger than the actual E series bezel, and they accept the P/C series lamps.


----------



## frisco (May 8, 2006)

I did a mod on a $6.00 Sam's Club Cyclops that I read about here on CPF a while ago and it is inline with this E2E thread.

- Sams Club Cyclops $12.00 for 2 pack. This light is pretty well made (not Surefire quality but higher end Chinese) about the same size as a E2E with a larger head.

- Get a P90 head and grind of about 1/16" off the diameter, take the spring off and replace the Cyclops lamp.

- Add 2 Rcr123 batts and you have a VERY CHEAP E2E clone that is hella bright and very impressive!

The Cyclops has the same style Tactical tailcap switch as the E2E.

I have done the same mod with the P60 Lamp and run primary 123's Works great also! Nice Surefire beam !!!!

I now travel with a Modded Cyclops (P60 version) instead of the E2E now just in case I lose it or it gets confiscated by security. No big loss. I even gave one away to a bellman that helped me out at a Tokyo Hotel once.

frisco


----------



## W4DIZ (May 8, 2006)

McGizmo said:


> I put some notes together on the mod, HERE. The ultimate E series incan though, IMHO, would be the E3e with M3 reflector head, both were prototyped but never produced by SF. I am fortunate to have one of each and I modded a P91 to finish off the package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW Don, I like that E3T!
I wish surefire would put that into production.


----------



## Flash Harry (May 8, 2006)

Wow! I want one of these that can peel the paint off an old door!


----------



## c4igrant (May 8, 2006)

Howdy all, I built some E-series bodies in both 6V and 9V to use with the SF Z32 shock bezel. They are made out of aircraft grade alum. and are hard anodized. I sell them as weaponlights, but I guess you could use them as a handheld. 

After reading many favorable reviews on the DigiLight bulbs, I went and got a dealer account with them and am going to offer their bulbs with my WG series of lights. At 1/3 of the price, it hard to pass these up! Many thanks to all of you that have done testing on these!


C4

www.GRTactical.com


*WG series bodies (6V & 9V)*





*WG9D with Z32 and Z61*


----------



## InfidelCastro (May 11, 2006)

c4igrant said:


> Howdy all, I built some E-series bodies in both 6V and 9V to use with the SF Z32 shock bezel. They are made out of aircraft grade alum. and are hard anodized. I sell them as weaponlights, but I guess you could use them as a handheld.
> 
> After reading many favorable reviews on the DigiLight bulbs, I went and got a dealer account with them and am going to offer their bulbs with my WG series of lights. At 1/3 of the price, it hard to pass these up! Many thanks to all of you that have done testing on these!





Will they be available with a pocketclip? Will you be using the 'new' version of the 9V Digilite lamp that draws less current?


----------



## KreweRoux (May 11, 2006)

Hi CHC, Wow, you guys are waaaaaay ahead of me. I am trying to decide which flashlight to buy and I notice that you have an L2. I like the 100 max lumen output and also the versitility of the low output and long run time. What do you think for my 1st one? And I also confess to being blinded by the possibility of big light, how bright is your 9P if you have the p-61 ultra high output? Is 200 lumens worth only 20 mins of time. I am a chef and i would use the l2 at work and keep the 9p for home use to ferret out bad guys in the bushes, or something like that.


----------



## c4igrant (May 16, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> Will they be available with a pocketclip? Will you be using the 'new' version of the 9V Digilite lamp that draws less current?




No pocket clip as they are geared towards the gun crowd. I got a dealer account with Digi and am going to offer their 9V lamps.



C4


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 16, 2006)

I like the E-body, P bulb combo. UBH with LU60A, M2 bezel, Z57, and P91 driven by three 123's.


----------



## InfidelCastro (May 16, 2006)

I could definately go for an E3E with long pocketclip, the smaller style executive head and of course a 9V MN lamp as an EDC. A little over 100 lumens for a little over an hour. Would really like something like that!


----------



## GarageBoy (May 18, 2006)

I wouldn't even bother..E2Cs are only $20 and saves on having to chop down reflectors everytime


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jul 4, 2006)

GarageBoy said:


> I wouldn't even bother..E2Cs are only $20 and saves on having to chop down reflectors everytime




Maybe, but I still prefer the E-series heads. I'll take a 3 cell E-series over a 9P anyday.


----------



## chevrofreak (Jul 5, 2006)

c4igrant said:


> No pocket clip as they are geared towards the gun crowd. I got a dealer account with Digi and am going to offer their 9V lamps.
> 
> 
> 
> C4


 
There are two versions of the lamp, the older one drew about 1.2 amps. The new one draws .8 amps and supposedly puts out as much light, if not more than the old one. The reduced current draw should be good for 50% more runtime and a more level output.

If you can get the newest .8 amp bulbs they will be big sellers on CPF.

I'd be glad to do a runtime graph for one to compare it to the old ones for you if you'd like.


----------

